# Just wanted to say hi to everyone!



## ViperNat (Mar 21, 2004)

I'll be picking up my '03 tomorrow after work. This is the first Nissan I've ever owned. I've driven a 1992 Celica as my work car for the last 5 years and it's racked up almost 200,000 miles so I thought it was time for something newer. As a Dodge Viper owner and previously 3 C5 Corvettes including a 2002 Z06, I was a little skeptical about how I'd feel about the cars performance. I was impressed with the 350Z and all it took was a test drive and I was sold. This is a sweet looking car! I'm definitely going to have to do some mod research on mods to give it a little more punch, but for an everyday driving car, she'll work just fine for the time being. Anyway, the car I'm buying is a silver/black 6 speed enthusiast edition. I found it at a local dealer with only 1600 miles. It's like a brand new car. So, when I get it home tomorrow I'll get it all nice and detailed and post a couple pictures. I'm looking forward to learning some tricks from the Nissan experts here.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

ViperNat said:


> I'll be picking up my '03 tomorrow after work. This is the first Nissan I've ever owned. I've driven a 1992 Celica as my work car for the last 5 years and it's racked up almost 200,000 miles so I thought it was time for something newer. As a Dodge Viper owner and previously 3 C5 Corvettes including a 2002 Z06, I was a little skeptical about how I'd feel about the cars performance. I was impressed with the 350Z and all it took was a test drive and I was sold. This is a sweet looking car! I'm definitely going to have to do some mod research on mods to give it a little more punch, but for an everyday driving car, she'll work just fine for the time being. Anyway, the car I'm buying is a silver/black 6 speed enthusiast edition. I found it at a local dealer with only 1600 miles. It's like a brand new car. So, when I get it home tomorrow I'll get it all nice and detailed and post a couple pictures. I'm looking forward to learning some tricks from the Nissan experts here.


Hi  

Congrats!


----------

